# Making a frame or border in Photoshop



## d70girl (Jun 14, 2006)

Forgive me for asking such a clueless question, but how do I make a frame or border for my photos in Photoshop 7.0??  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## summers_enemy (Jun 14, 2006)

I like a little white border on a lot of my shots.  To do this I just use the crop tool and extend the borders of it beyond the canvas and then crop.  It will make a  border of whatever color you have selected in photoshop.


----------



## d70girl (Jun 14, 2006)

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> I like a little white border on a lot of my shots. To do this I just use the crop tool and extend the borders of it beyond the canvas and then crop. It will make a border of whatever color you have selected in photoshop.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Palgie (Jun 14, 2006)

Easyer way to do it is proably edit the canvas size say 40 x 40 pixels bigger than the image itself then add a color layer behind the image and its a perfect shape for the actual image


----------

